# Attachments



## Constance (Nov 24, 2008)

I couldn't get the attachment system to work this morning...is it just me?


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 24, 2008)

I'm not aware of any other complaints. The system won't let you upload a picture with a file size that's too big.


----------



## Constance (Nov 24, 2008)

It wouldn't even bring up the attachments box. Seems to be working now though.


----------



## Janet H (Nov 29, 2008)

Constance said:


> It wouldn't even bring up the attachments box. Seems to be working now though.



You're not losing your mind.. this is a known issue (also affecting smilies) and we're working to resolve it.


----------



## pacanis (Nov 29, 2008)

I had just this problem a couple days ago, Constance. Then, later in the day, it was working fine. I didn't see your post until now.


----------

